

Show HN: BitGym brings kinect-style gaming to iPad / Android - acgourley
http://vimeo.com/49255066

======
BrandonM
I've been watching this company practically since its inception. They started
out developing games intended to make exercise fun, but in the process they
built an amazing platform for motion detection on the major mobile devices.

This seems like the logical extension of that work, allowing developers an
opportunity to leverage all of the hard work done done by Active Theory in
order to build compelling games without having to worry about the nitty-gritty
details of motion detection.

This video is an interesting supplement to the submission, if it interests
you: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bdo9ka1vh8Y>

------
acgourley
I've been on HN nearly 6 years and this definitely the project I'm most proud
to show off. While we're not quite at kinect levels of tracking, we think
we'll get pretty close pretty soon.

Happy to answer any questions in my currently sleep-deprived state :)

